# Outdoor Speakers ~$100



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Can anyone recommend any outdoor speakers for around $100? don't mind used if they are in good condition. I know very little about outdoor speakers, just want something to be able to use on the deck. 

Thanks.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Will these be used outdoor all the time and kept there, or will these be brought out for music then brought back inside?


I had planned to simply leave them outside, but if they could be easily removed and it would prolong the life of them I would bring them inside when not in use.



XtremeRevolution said:


> What are your expectations as far as output and usable life?


Output I want them to at cover the deck well, and a small area of the back yard. I do want them to have a decent amount of longevity.



XtremeRevolution said:


> Lastly, are you willing to consider building your own based on a proven design?
> 
> If so, check out what this guy did:
> 
> Patio Speaker - Techtalk Speaker Building, Audio, Video, and Electronics Customer Discussion Forum From Parts-Express.com


Yep, will happily build my own. Thanks for the link, will take a look.


----------



## bkchang79 (Apr 17, 2005)

#1 Outdoor Speakers, In-Wall & Ceiling Speakers, Wireless 70% OFF

I use them at my store. Easy to drive, lots of output


----------



## Vancomycin (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm interested in finding a good pair of outdoor speakers as well, thanks OP, was thinking of a similar thread.

Possibly a silly question (hey, it's DIY), but I have an old pair of Paradigm Titans...can I convert these somehow to outdoor-proof (would only leave out for summer months)?


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

pick up a nice pair of ATON or Current Audio speakers... Save time and hassle,


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

dman said:


> pick up a nice pair of ATON or Current Audio speakers... Save time and hassle,


Don't be fooled into thinking you got the same sound as you would have had you built it yourself. DIY isn't just the satisfaction of knowing you did it yourself. Its the satisfaction of knowing you spent $100 and got $500+ sound through a superbly designed crossover and very high quality parts. Yes you did save time and hassle, but the speakers simply don't compare.


----------



## Vancomycin (Mar 21, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Don't be fooled into thinking you got the same sound as you would have had you built it yourself. DIY isn't just the satisfaction of knowing you did it yourself. Its the satisfaction of knowing you spent $100 and got $500+ sound through a superbly designed crossover and very high quality parts. Yes you did save time and hassle, but the speakers simply don't compare.


I totally respect what you're saying.
I'm somewhat crazy, and if I attempt my first speaker build, my wife and children won't see me for weeks! Tempting......


----------

